# Sierra Century rides



## stinkfoot (Jul 30, 2005)

Has anyone ridden in either the High Sierra Fall Century (Squaw Valley) or the Tahoe Sierra Century (near Mammoth Lakes) ride in September? I'm looking for a ride after Labor Day and thought I'd check to see if anyone has a ride report or other impressions of these two rides.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

*Dazed and confused*

You have your parenthesis' locations reversed. I found out the High Sierra Century has 3000 feet of climbing in the 45 miler and 5000 feet in the hundred miler. Now who can tell us why they don't have a metric century?


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

*The Short Course*

I have decided to do the 45 mile ride and maybe add a few more miles of my own if I get in early. They have set a 9:30am start time for the short course which is a change from my usual 6am starts. They must want the 100 milers who start at 7:30 to finish around the same time or so as the short course riders.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

*Ride Report*

To follow up I did the 48 miler which was an out and back. The scenery around Mammoth is spectacular with patches of snow still visible on the mountains. Lots of thermal activity nearby including Hot Creek. The ride goes through high prairies and over two ridges at 7600 feet. The hundred milers have to do about 25 miles on rt. 395 and then loop back to Mammoth through pine and prairie with a linking to the short route on the way back. Average rest stops and good water bottles in the swag bag. Worst feature was the wind on the way back. One local said he was doing 20 mph down his favorite hill when he normally does 40 mph.


----------

